# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  Buc-ee's

## macfoucin

Hearing a rumor on FB of Bucc-ees coming to Norman near Riverwind Casino.

----------


## Ronnie Jackson

Not a bad place for one. Those brisket tacos are fire, if I remember right.

----------


## corwin1968

> Hearing a rumor on FB of Bucc-ees coming to Norman near Riverwind Casino.


I hope this is true.  Their chopped BBQ brisket sandwiches are better than most BBQ restaurant's.

----------


## Bill Robertson

That would be amazing. I wouldn’t have to drive almost to DFW anymore. I hope it’s true.

----------


## G.Walker

Sounds good, that would be a good spot for it.

----------


## kukblue1

> Hearing a rumor on FB of Bucc-ees coming to Norman near Riverwind Casino.


That was so 6 months ago.

----------


## dankrutka

> That would be amazing. I wouldn’t have to drive almost to DFW anymore. I hope it’s true.


I live 5 miles from a new Buc-cees and don’t suspect I’ll ever go to it. I also don’t own a car, but I borrow my wife’s every month or so. I mean, it’s fine for a gas station, but what is actually above average? The kolaches, BBQ? It’s all pretty average. Just my opinion. I’m sure it’ll do well though.

----------


## SoonerDave

> I live 5 miles from a new Buc-cees and don’t suspect I’ll ever go to it. I also don’t own a car, but I borrow my wife’s every month or so. I mean, it’s fine for a gas station, but what is actually above average? The kolaches, BBQ? It’s all pretty average. Just my opinion. I’m sure it’ll do well though.


Bucee's is awesome.

----------


## dankrutka

> Bucee's is awesome.


A lot of people feel that way. They’re very popular. To me, it’s a gas station trying to be Walmart.

----------


## Edmond Hausfrau

> A lot of people feel that way. They’re very popular. To me, it’s a gas station trying to be Walmart.


I've never been to, much less seen, one.
It's a southern establishment, yes?

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Bucee's is awesome.


Agreed!

----------


## jerrywall

> I live 5 miles from a new Buc-cees and dont suspect Ill ever go to it. I also dont own a car, but I borrow my wifes every month or so. I mean, its fine for a gas station, but what is actually above average? The kolaches, BBQ? Its all pretty average. Just my opinion. Im sure itll do well though.


In order - Beef jerky, the bathrooms(!), wall of gummy treats, the bathrooms(!), beaver nuggers, BBQ, the bathrooms(!)

I wouldn't see myself using them just in town that often, but on family road trips they're a god send.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> In order - Beef jerky, the bathrooms(!), wall of gummy treats, the bathrooms(!), beaver nuggers, BBQ, the bathrooms(!)
> 
> I wouldn't see myself using them just in town that often, but on Family road trips they're a god send.


I agree. I use it on road trips through Texas but going there if in town? Eh. Maybe for some fudge  :Smile:

----------


## jerrywall

> I agree. I use it on road trips through Texas but going there if in town? Eh. Maybe for some fudge


I forgot about the fudge.  Add that to my list.

----------


## josh

> I've never been to, much less seen, one.
> It's a southern establishment, yes?


Its a Texas establishment.  :Wink:

----------


## SoonerDave

> A lot of people feel that way. They’re very popular. To me, it’s a gas station trying to be Walmart.


Their product quality is about 500% better than the average WalMart, including their gasoline, to say nothing of the fact that their site-prepared BBQ is ridiculously good for the environment in which it is sold. Not trying to compare it to a Clark Crew or any other dedicated BBQ restaurant, but watching them chop the beef and prepare each sandwich individually is a site to behold. Heck, it was the same for the breakfast sandwiches and other food items - prepared on site, some on order. That's not easy to do, and do as well as they do it, and it's a darned sight better than anything WalMart has ever attempted. 


My wife went to Texas with a bunch of her friends about a year ago, stopping at a Buc-ee's along the way.  I'd been whining to her about Buc-ee's for a long time and she kinda had the same attitude about it, meh, can't be that special - until she went there. I asked her if I oversold it, and she said, "nope, it's for real." It's now a standard stop for us en route to the Dallas area for OU-Texas.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> I've never been to, much less seen, one.
> It's a southern establishment, yes?


Asked and answered.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> Their product quality is about 500% better than the average WalMart, including their gasoline, to say nothing of the fact that their site-prepared BBQ is ridiculously good for the environment in which it is sold. Not trying to compare it to a Clark Crew or any other dedicated BBQ restaurant, but watching them chop the beef and prepare each sandwich individually is a site to behold. Heck, it was the same for the breakfast sandwiches and other food items - prepared on site, some on order. That's not easy to do, and do as well as they do it, and it's a darned sight better than anything WalMart has ever attempted. 
> 
> 
> My wife went to Texas with a bunch of her friends about a year ago, stopping at a Buc-ee's along the way.  I'd been whining to her about Buc-ee's for a long time and she kinda had the same attitude about it, meh, can't be that special - until she went there. I asked her if I oversold it, and she said, "nope, it's for real." It's now a standard stop for us en route to the Dallas area for OU-Texas.


Unlike QT or ON CUE,  Buc-ee's gas is not Top  Tier. Their gas is more like Murphy than the aforementioned gas outlets.

----------


## rte66man

I've yet to see a Buc-ees that had a windshield washing station at each pump (wand, liquid, and paper towels). Since the vast majority of their business isn't local, I fail to understand why they chose to omit them?  If I need gas, I will stop anywhere but there. I've been to the ones at TX Speedway, Madisonville, and Temple. No windshield cleaning stuff at any of them.

----------


## Libbymin

This would be a welcome addition as it would be on my way out of town to Texas, which I've done quite a bit over the years. Agreed though that it's not somewhere I would really go as a regular in-town visit. It's more of a road trip kind of place since food and bathroom options tend to be less than ideal for most other gas stations.

----------


## Of Sound Mind

We love Buc-cee's ... we plan our refueling stops around their locations for our Galveston trips several times each year. For day-to-day needs, OnCue is my exclusive stop. On my travel needs through TX, Buc-cee's is my main stop.

----------


## Scott5114

I heard this rumor a couple of months ago, and was trying to verify it. But the McClain County Assessor's site is practically useless.

----------


## dankrutka

Okay, I’ll give y’all that they’re very clean and have good and interesting food *for a gas station*. I just don’t think they have that good of food for a non-gas station. They’re definitely better than most gas stations, lots of choices, and a bit of a novelty. I just don’t understand them personally as a destination in and of themselves.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> I heard this rumor a couple of months ago, and was trying to verify it. But the McClain County Assessor's site is practically useless.


If it was going to be located on Riverwind property it would not show up on the county assessor site.

----------


## Stew

> Okay, I’ll give y’all that they’re very clean and have good and interesting food *for a gas station*. I just don’t think they have that good of food for a non-gas station. They’re definitely better than most gas stations, lots of choices, and a bit of a novelty. I just don’t understand them personally as a destination in and of themselves.


I dare you to dig into a bag of beaver nuggets and see if you can stop digging before the bag is empty.

----------


## Scott5114

> If it was going to be located on Riverwind property it would not show up on the county assessor site.


It's not going to be located on Riverwind property. The Chickasaws have their own gas station brand (CTS) that they would use if they were building a gas station.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> I dare you to dig into a bag of beaver nuggets and see if you can stop digging before the bag is empty.


When I do get to the DFW area I buy two bags. One for on the way home and one for later. I cant stop once theyre open.

----------


## Celebrator

> When I do get to the DFW area I buy two bags. One for on the way home and one for later. I can’t stop once they’re open.


What are said beaver nuggets?

----------


## Bellaboo

I bought my wife a 'Power to the Beaver' shirt years ago at the Buc-ee North of Houston.

----------


## aegisdodd

> What are said beaver nuggets?


Cheetos that taste like Cap'n Crunch.

----------


## macfoucin

https://www.thelostogle.com/2019/09/...eds-a-buc-ees/

----------


## corwin1968

> When I do get to the DFW area I buy two bags. One for on the way home and one for later. I can’t stop once they’re open.


The first time my wife went there, the person who took her recommended the beaver nuggets.  The second time she went, she brought back a bag for each of her co-workers.  They are addictive, although I still prefer their BBQ brisket sandwiches.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> The first time my wife went there, the person who took her recommended the beaver nuggets.  The second time she went, she brought back a bag for each of her co-workers.  They are addictive, although I still prefer their BBQ brisket sandwiches.


Both are addictive. As others have said the BBQ isn’t Clark Crew or such. But in it’s way it’s REALLY good.

----------


## Edmond Hausfrau

> Cheetos that taste like Cap'n Crunch.


That sounds... really bad.

----------


## jerrywall

> What are said beaver nuggets?


Are you familiar with Kellogg's Corn Pops?  They're that, coated in caramel.

----------


## hoya

> Cheetos that taste like Cap'n Crunch.


I think they taste more like Corn Pops.

----------


## Cohiba

Beef Jerky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !

----------


## JesStang

> What are said beaver nuggets?


They taste exactly like the cereal “Waffle Crisp”.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> Beef Jerky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !


It’s beef jerky heaven. And I love beef jerky.

----------


## oklip955

Anyone heard if they plan on building on the north side of OKc or Edmond? Maybe along I-35 or I-40?

----------


## corwin1968

Having a Buccees on the North side would be very dangerous for me.  I can't get enough of their BBQ brisket sandwiches.

----------


## willemark01

Since it's very much a travel stop, putting it south of Norman would make the most sense, but if one ended up by memorial I wouldn't be shocked.

----------


## kukblue1

I could maybe see something out by Yukon with the new Kirkpatrick and I-40 interchange but there is already a lot truck stops at Morgan road.

----------


## Midtowner

I very much doubt that OKC is anywhere in their plans. I'd fully expect to see them built out in the Southeast, California, Arizona, and Nevada before we see a single store here. It's a great store though.

----------


## TheSteveHunt

Incredibly overrated.

Sure Holt, therefore, would love to have them here!!!!

----------


## jonny d

> I very much doubt that OKC is anywhere in their plans. I'd fully expect to see them built out in the Southeast, California, Arizona, and Nevada before we see a single store here. It's a great store though.


I don't understand why. 2 of the biggest cross-country interstates go right through here.

----------


## Jersey Boss

This article identifies Florida, Georgia, and Alabama for future expansion. Oklahoma is not mentioned. Maybe they are only expanding to SEC states. 
Another reason not to trust FB for news.

The Most Hilariously Southern Things You Can Find at Buc-ee’s | Southern Living
https://www.southernliving.com/travel/buc-ees-products

----------


## MikeLucky

Is this real?

https://www.elrenobuc-ees.com/

----------


## Roger S

> Is this real?
> 
> https://www.elrenobuc-ees.com/


As real as sasquatch, the Easter Bunny, and Santa Clause

----------


## baralheia

> Is this real?
> 
> https://www.elrenobuc-ees.com/


The "Apply Here" button links to the music video for Rick Astley's _Never Gonna Give You Up_.... so uh... nope.

----------


## MikeLucky

> As real as sasquatch, the Easter Bunny, and Santa Clause


True statement. Lol





> The "Apply Here" button links to the music video for Rick Astley's _Never Gonna Give You Up_.... so uh... nope.


Yeah, just a crafty Rick roll. I didn't realize it until after I posted it here. It got me.

----------


## baralheia

> True statement. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, just a crafty Rick roll. I didn't realize it until after I posted it here. It got me.


It's all good, it happens  :Smile:

----------


## Jersey Boss

Classic fb rumor. This thread started over a year ago and still nothing in the press or the company website .
Shenanigans.
IMO Oklahoma will get a Mooyah before Bucees

----------


## kukblue1

LOL  Of all the places they would put their first Oklahoma location it wouldn't be El Reno.

----------


## dford2

I've said it before and it's from an insider, Buc-ee's is definitely coming to the area of I-35 and Highway 9, South of Norman. They are just waiting on the State to announce/proceed with the redevelopment of that intersection.

----------


## oklip955

Lots of dirt work at Waterloo and I 35, putting one on the west side would give On Cue a run for their money.

----------


## kukblue1

> I've said it before and it's from an insider, Buc-ee's is definitely coming to the area of I-35 and Highway 9, South of Norman. They are just waiting on the State to announce/proceed with the redevelopment of that intersection.


Are they waiting on what's going to happen with the Riverwind I-35 interchange.

----------


## Jersey Boss

Baton Rouge had been tabbed as a location when Buc-ees was expanding into new markets outside of Texas.
The plan however was cancelled.  A company spokesman explained that when they expand they need a "critical mass of stores" for efficient resupply.
So for a store in Norman they will want more than just that one.

Louisiana was supposed to get a Buc-ee’s. What happened? 'We're focusing on other areas' | Business News | nola.com
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nol...c28b3.amp.html

----------


## BrettM2

> Baton Rouge had been tabbed as a location when Buc-ees was expanding into new markets outside of Texas.
> The plan however was cancelled.  A company spokesman explained that when they expand they need a "critical mass of stores" for efficient resupply.
> So for a store in Norman they will want more than just that one.
> 
> Louisiana was supposed to get a Buc-ee’s. What happened? 'We're focusing on other areas' | Business News | nola.com
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nol...c28b3.amp.html


Not disputing this, but we have one here in Middle Georgia (just opened last year)... so far as I know, the only other GA store coming is about 2.5 hours north toward Chattanooga.  There are a couple in Alabama and one in Daytona Beach, FL.  The closest one of those is right at 4 hours away.

----------


## BigSully

Has this been confirmed?

https://www.elrenobuc-ees.com/

----------


## OKCDrummer77

> Has this been confirmed?
> 
> https://www.elrenobuc-ees.com/


Go to that link and clink on the "Apply Here" link. That will give you your answer.

----------


## Roger S

> Has this been confirmed?
> 
> https://www.elrenobuc-ees.com/


Confirmed as a prank? Yes.

----------


## MikeLucky

The biggest surprise in this thread is how many folks don't know what getting "rick rolled' means. lol

----------


## Dustin

I stopped by the one in Denton on the way home from DFW and I gotta say, I was pretty impressed! I would always roll my eyes at people who would gush about this place because it just seemed silly to make a big deal about a gas station, but it's so much more than that! Their pulled pork and BBQ brisket sandwiches are no joke. Really delicious. I loved that they had just as many bucees brand items as they did name brand. The only negative, which isn't really a negative, was I was expecting it to be bigger on the inside than it actually was. It was big, but I was expecting bigger. Cool place!

----------


## dford2

> Are they waiting on what's going to happen with the Riverwind I-35 interchange.


Yes

----------


## coop2773

> Lots of dirt work at Waterloo and I 35, putting one on the west side would give On Cue a run for their money.


A run for their money? They'd close the place!

----------


## pure

> Classic fb rumor. This thread started over a year ago and still nothing in the press or the company website .
> Shenanigans.
> IMO Oklahoma will get a Mooyah before Bucees


Lawton actually had a Mooyah 5+ years ago, it was actually how I heard of Mooyah. 
It didnt too well and closed down. You can see pics of it on their Yelp page https://yelp.to/91XyhSkNTgb

----------


## G.Walker

The crazy part is, a Bucee's near Riverwind, right outside of Norman does make sense.

----------


## T. Jamison

Tulsa had a Mooyah for a while, too. I went there at 7 or 8 years ago, but they are closed now.

----------


## G.Walker

> Has this been confirmed?
> 
> https://www.elrenobuc-ees.com/


 I'm surprised Bucee's corporate hasn't shut this site down yet. Especially for false advertisement and logo use.

----------


## Elrenogolf

Looks like Springfield, MO is getting a Buc-ees. Surprised Missouri is getting one before Oklahoma.

https://www.ky3.com/2022/01/11/first...t-springfield/

----------


## G.Walker

It's because that area is a major tourist destination between the Ozarks and Branson. Very strategic placement.

----------


## chssooner

Or maybe Buc-ee's just has something against Oklahoma. Wouldn't be the first company, won't be the last. 

Does seem weird, with 2 of the busiest interstates in America, not one in the state on either I-35 or I-40. Has to be something about Oklahoma. We fit every possible demo they could want.

----------


## Pete

Buc-ee's only has 6 locations outside the state of Texas:  2 in Florida, 2 in Georgia and 2 in Alabama.

Not having one (yet) in Oklahoma doesn't mean anything.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Any movement on the one by Riverwind?

----------


## chssooner

> Buc-ee's only has 6 locations outside the state of Texas:  2 in Florida, 2 in Georgia and 2 in Alabama.
> 
> Not having one (yet) in Oklahoma doesn't mean anything.


Maybe. Just seems Oklahoma is more natural for expansion for a Texas company than Alabama. But you are right there are very few outside of Texas, so it means very little.

----------


## Ward

> Or maybe Buc-ee's just has something against Oklahoma. Wouldn't be the first company, won't be the last. 
> 
> Does seem weird, with 2 of the busiest interstates in America, not one in the state on either I-35 or I-40. Has to be something about Oklahoma. We fit every possible demo they could want.


Don't forget I-44.  Traffic from southern California comes to OKC on I-40 and gets on I-44.  This is major because this is how traffic gets to points East and NE and New England, etc.   Especially for big trucks.  People don't realize how much comes through OKC.   Just look on an atlas and see it.

----------


## Elrenogolf

> Don't forget I-44.  Traffic from southern California comes to OKC on I-40 and gets on I-44.  This is major because this is how traffic gets to points East and NE and New England, etc.   Especially for big trucks.  People don't realize how much comes through OKC.   Just look on an atlas and see it.


Buc-ees does not allow semi trucks.

----------


## Elrenogolf

> Are they waiting on what's going to happen with the Riverwind I-35 interchange.


Looks like ODOT selected the plan for the interchange. Hopefully Buc-ee’s likes it.

https://oklahoma.gov/odot/citizen/ne...est-in-mc.html

----------


## Colbafone

> Maybe. Just seems Oklahoma is more natural for expansion for a Texas company than Alabama. But you are right there are very few outside of Texas, so it means very little.


I have been to...A LOT of Buc-ee's. 


Having said that, the absolute BUSIEST one I've ever seen is the Buc-ee's on I-10 and the Beach Express Highway. It is directly smack dab in between Mobile, Pensacola, and Gulf Shores and it is absolutely PACKED. I mean 10x as busy as any Buc-ee's I've been to. Absolute perfect location for it. That area gets waaaaaaay more tourist travel than ANY Buc-ee's in Oklahoma would ever get.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> Looks like ODOT selected the plan for the interchange. Hopefully Buc-ee’s likes it.
> 
> https://oklahoma.gov/odot/citizen/ne...est-in-mc.html


Is this what Stitt changed the original plan to ?
I guess the Chickasaw nation won't contribute as originally planned. They were going to pay 10M of the 17M total cost

----------


## poe

Amarillo City Council approved incentives today for a Buc-ee’s location on I-40 at Airport Boulevard. Not as close to Oklahoma City as those in DFW, but it’ll be good to have for folks heading west.

----------

